# State Schools in Larnaca



## Linda Ann (Jan 27, 2009)

My daughter is 13 in April and we are looking to relocate as my husband has a job in nicosia, we are looking to live in or around larnaca and need any advice from anyone re schools . I do not know if we can afford schools with fees and am not sure where to start - help please. My daughter wants to learn greek and says she would like to go to a state school but do they speak any english. 

We are visiting cyprus in 2 weeks time and would like any advice of where to go etc. many thanks


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Linda Ann and welcome to the forum.

In Larnaca the principal private schools are the American Academy and Med High. Both are in the centre of Larnaca and both have their own websites. The fees are expensive and both have admission exams.

If your daughter is prepared to learn Greek and mix in, then a local school would be a good option. I am told they offer good support to help foreign children settle in and learn Greek. 

Do you know where you want to be in the Larnaca area?


----------



## Linda Ann (Jan 27, 2009)

thanks babs, we are coming to cyprus on 12th feb till 14th so will try to see if i can visit a local school in larnaca and see if it is going to work out for my daughter to attend. I have looked on all the web sites and cannot seem to obtain a name of one local school in the larnaca area that I could contact before I come out, is their a list of schools somewhere ? 

PS thank you for replying so quick today - appreciated


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Linda Ann

Please see my various posts on the advantages and disadvantages of private vs state schools in Cyprus. You should be aware that state schools do not offer IGCSE or A levels (or their acceptable equivalent) for later University entrance if you would like that to be an option for your daughter in the future. The cost of private tuition for A level classes can work out to be prohibitively expensive compared to private school fees.

Many younger ex-pat children settle into the state system very well indeed, but many teenagers can find it an alienating experience as Greek is a difficult language to learn (and the local Cypriot dialect even more confusing). English is not widely spoken in state schools - all lessons are conducted in Greek. The government is obliged to offer Greek tuition and help foreign students. Some schools do it extremely well but others are not so accommodating. The quality of state schools is variable and the habit of the education ministry of changing teachers around every year can mean that the character of a given school changes year on year. There are many state schools in the Larnaca district - the Ministry of Education should be able to provide a list of addresses and contact numbers. The choice of school will be limited to the catchment area of where you finally end up living.

Good luck with your search...


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

HI Linda, 
If you can give me an idea of where in Larnaca you plan to live I will point you in the direction of a local school. Would you be looking at a village on the outskirts or the centre of town?


----------



## peanut (Jan 26, 2009)

Please let us know what you found when you get back.


----------



## Linda Ann (Jan 27, 2009)

BabsM said:


> HI Linda,
> If you can give me an idea of where in Larnaca you plan to live I will point you in the direction of a local school. Would you be looking at a village on the outskirts or the centre of town?


Babs, will be looking at a village on the outskirts, but if larnaca town has a better state school I might have to look there.

If you have the name of any state school in larnaca town and one in anearby village, I can then contact them this would be a great help thank you


----------



## Linda Ann (Jan 27, 2009)

kimonas said:


> Linda Ann
> 
> Please see my various posts on the advantages and disadvantages of private vs state schools in Cyprus. You should be aware that state schools do not offer IGCSE or A levels (or their acceptable equivalent) for later University entrance if you would like that to be an option for your daughter in the future. The cost of private tuition for A level classes can work out to be prohibitively expensive compared to private school fees.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all the info above, I have taken this on board and when I come over will try and speak to aschool to see what is available


----------



## Linda Ann (Jan 27, 2009)

peanut said:


> Please let us know what you found when you get back.


will do, is there anything particular you needed to know and I will try to obtain info for you


----------



## xxxx (Mar 21, 2009)

hi, i am thinking of moving to cyprus with my 6 yr old daughter! i would like to find out more on schools etc and apartments to rent there! do you have any useful websites for me to use? have you any advice? i only joined here today and dont know how to get to your advantages and disadvantages of private vs state schools in Cyprus, is their a link? thanks you so much xxxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

xxxx said:


> hi, i am thinking of moving to cyprus with my 6 yr old daughter! i would like to find out more on schools etc and apartments to rent there! do you have any useful websites for me to use? have you any advice? i only joined here today and dont know how to get to your advantages and disadvantages of private vs state schools in Cyprus, is their a link? thanks you so much xxxx


Jusrt click on the schooling in Cyprus sticky at the top of the Cyprus forum.
There is a lot of info there.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

There is a sticky thread on Schools near the top of the list of threads with lots of useful information on schools and advice posted my many forum members. For a list of my posts, click on my name and scroll through my profile to click on 'see all posts by Kimonas' - most of them concern schooling as that's my area of employment and experience.


----------



## xxxx (Mar 21, 2009)

thank you so much! this site is so useful and you are all great, lots of info here thank you so much!


----------

